# DRT with a pulley and static rope



## Thurt (Nov 10, 2016)

I wish to climb with double rope technique using a pulley in the canopy.
Pulley would be attached to a static rope anchored at basal.

Which basal anchor is the best when using this technique?

Thank you!


----------



## benjo75 (Nov 10, 2016)

There's a lot of different ways of doing this. I have two that I use. If I want to set up a system that can be lowered in case of emergency, I use an adjustable 3/4 Whoopie Sling with a Figure 8 and a carabiner that is designated for this purpose only. Meaning that I haven't used this for rigging. There are other ways but I had the supplies on hand. I will run the climbline through the figure 8 and hard lock it off. Then I add 2 half hitches, then a carabiner just for peace of mind. It's a little overdone but it doesn't cross my mind while climbing. 

The other way is non lowerable. I'll get a wrap on the trunk of the tree then lock it off with a Bowline on a Bight with a Yosemite Tie Off. Then I'll get two half hitches then lock it off with a carabiner. Again, might be a little overdone but the extra 5 seconds it takes is worth the peace of mind. 

Climbingarborist.com has a very good video on basal anchors.


----------



## Thurt (Nov 11, 2016)

Thanks for the reply!
When using those desbribed anchors, are you using SRT?
I would have to leave bulk of the static rope on the ground when using the technique I had in mind, hence my wondering.

Other head of the rope would be in the sack, other in the canopy holding the pulley & my climbing rope.
The tying/anchor point would be in the middle of the rope. Haven't seen basal anchor instructions which would cover this.


----------



## benjo75 (Nov 11, 2016)

Yes, I'm using SRT. Only difference is the tail of my rope comes to the ground where I can climb it where yours would be in the tree with a pulley tied to it which your Ddrt rope would go through the pulley. The base anchor would be the same. 

You can also tie an Alpine Butterfly midline at the trunk and use a screw link to connect it. I'll take some pics in a little bit.


----------



## benjo75 (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## benjo75 (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## benjo75 (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## benjo75 (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## benjo75 (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## benjo75 (Nov 11, 2016)

Sorry I can't seem to upload more than one pic at a time. 

The first pic is my lowerable set up. I know it's overkill but I already had it. 

The second pic is a hard lock, two half hitches and a carabiner run back over the line for security. 

The last pic is an Alpine Butterfly and a screw link. That's the simplest way but it's non lowerable. You can also go around the tree twice before tying it together if you like.


----------



## Thurt (Nov 15, 2016)

Thank you for taking the trouble, you've been a great help.
These are just what I was looking for!


----------



## Simon Nejst (Mar 1, 2017)

Hi there
i am only an recreational climber, but when i get my second rope i will start climbing this way.
Some times it can be a pain in the a... to isolate a limb to set a cambium saver, this would save alot of time and hassle.
planning on using my snakeanchor and a petzl id.

and a nice description of the False crotch system

Simon
Denmark


----------

